# Flexability Issues



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I used to be very flexable. Now my right leg doesn't want to abduct. That side hurts when I sit Indian/yoga style. I think I have a tendancey to always tuck my left leg under when I sit down and lean my right leg inward. I'm trying to break myself from this habit and in fact am trying to do the opposite-to stretch my right hip/thigh joint outward gradually. It seems to be helping some. Does anyone seem to be having this problem too with their joints? Yeh, I know, I'm getting old. Hope it's not osteoporosis yet. My mom has that.------------------


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I definately have this problem too. I also have a big tendancy to sit funny to begin with, either with my right foot up on the seat of my own chair (right knee about chin level) or to tuck my left leg under my bottom and cross my right leg over the tucked in one. My hips are always sore. I have tried to do yoga exercises to help increase mobility and it does help on occasion. Lilias has several very very low impact yoga tapes at Amazon.com. I have been doing yoga since diagnosed with fibro in 1990. I'd like to believe it's made things a little more bearable.Good luck,britta


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 1999)

Britta,I can just see you sittin at your puter right knee under your chin and sittin on your left foot peck peck peckin away







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------

